# Building breeder tank



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank with a jäger 100w submersible heater. That's all I have so far except for a bunch of SpongeBob decorations to put in for my son. I will want to put feeder fish in to feed MY fish. That's another project of mine. Would love to hear preferences... Sand, gravel, type of filter, air, no air, split tank for babies? Etc...
My preference would be for a filter that hangs over the top and is way more then enough for a 20 gal. Preferably rated for 40? I'd also prefer NO air.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Nobody on this forum has a breeder tank??? Or no opinion???


----------



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

How big of feeder fish would you need? If they don't need to be too big, then guppies would be a good choice as they multiply quickly and are very easy to raise. I'd prefer gravel or a bare-bottom tank, but sand would work. you could use a hang-on filter, but I'd cover the inlet pipe with something to keep the fry from being sucked up. I take a cheap fishnet, cut it off of the handle, and rubber-band it over the pipe. Place plenty of dense plants, real or fake, in the tank for the newborns to hide in, but they wont need it for long, and will soon be swimming in the open with the adults. Crushed flake food would be fine, as the fry aren't too small. You could feed live foods for faster growth. Before you know it you will have a tank full of feeder guppies.

2000 Guppies 2 - YouTube


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, that's some serious guppies..


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

I +1 the guppies.


----------

